# Do you think we will beat this virus ?



## Stranger

Covid 19 is just one of a few viruses that are threatening us

*Marburg virus*
*Ebola virus*
*Rabies*
*HIV*
*Influenza*
*Dengue*
*Rotavirus*
*SARS-CoV *
*SARS-CoV-2 *
*MERS-CoV *

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Munro31

Monkeys will kill us all

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

This is such an interesting question. 

Just had this discussion with Mrs. Chuck Norris Lungs last night where I used the Rabies Vaccine as an example: Took Louis Pasteur 15 days to develop the first dose and another 10 days of administering the dosages daily to have a young boy cured of rabies. 25 Days in 1885 to create a successful (yet rudimentary) vaccine. And for that simple reason I am not anti-vaccine, I am just not sure if the vaccines available are effective yet. But eventually I shall go for my shot. 

What I am trying to get to is this: why with today's technology and biological advancements have we not found an effective cure/vaccine for these viruses? Or is there one already but it has not been given the green light to use yet because of someone having to sign a document and legally don't want to due to the possible repercussions from it? Why for a long period was there no COVID vaccine and within a month there are more than one already?

If we let the medical fundi's go ahead and do their "thing" we will be able to get a vaccine for every (currently) incurable virus that we face. But with the bureaucracy and red tape (and those that try and make a stronger virus to find a stronger cure should we ever get hit by such a virus) we'll always be at risk of mass extinction. Covid, like many of the other viruses mentioned by @Stranger has just shown us that even though we think we are in the clear, we can never be sure. Nothing is certain (except for death and taxes). 

And just like we fight to stay alive and be stronger, so also does every virus (as shown in the various mutations of the listed viruses).

So for me, only time will tell if we'll beat this list. Some might be in my lifetime, some might never be beat. But the odds of us being wiped off the face of the earth by a virus is just as big as the odds we have of being hit by a meteor. Both are extinction level scenarios. Humans have skipped a couple of fundamental era's with the advancement of technology, we have gone beyond the point of asking "should we do it?" and we are pushing the envelope of our capabilities. Either that envelope is going to fail and we are going to fall to the wayside, or that envelope is going to hold until we reach the next climax in our existence.

But until we can find that balance and be able to control it, we are teetering toward the wayside more and more every day.

I am holding on to the hope of the words: If we can beat one, we can beat them all!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER

All I can say is I am not taking any vaccine first. I will be the guy in the back observing as things go along lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

Who knows, but the way Covid-19 is doing the rounds i can see many more waves and many updates to the vaccine needed before we are even on top of just this one. The worry also is the world itself will be that much poorer due to the economic effect of Covid that itself could cost even more lives and have a massive impact on mental well being. Of course that could be solved if the world came together for once after Covid is under control, money is simply numbers on a computer driven as much by confidence in currencies as anything else, time to just recalibrate the worlds finances to take them back to pre covid and as this would be unprecedented event the opportunity should be taken to give poorer countries an added economic boost!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Who knows, but the way Covid-19 is doing the rounds i can see many more waves and many updates to the vaccine needed before we are even on top of just this one. The worry also is the world itself will be that much poorer due to the economic effect of Covid that itself could cost even more lives and have a massive impact on mental well being. Of course that could be solved if the world came together for once after Covid is under control, money is simply numbers on a computer driven as much by confidence in currencies as anything else, time to just recalibrate the worlds finances to take them back to pre covid and as this would be unprecedented event the opportunity should be taken to give poorer countries an added economic boost!


But then there are a few pigs i just saw flying overhead!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


> Covid 19 is just one of a few viruses that are threatening us
> 
> *Marburg virus*
> *Ebola virus*
> *Rabies*
> *HIV*
> *Influenza*
> *Dengue*
> *Rotavirus*
> *SARS-CoV *
> *SARS-CoV-2 *
> *MERS-CoV *


You missed "Man Flu"!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The human kind got through many lethal epidemics and plagues leaving a few millions behind but life went on. This epidemic is no exception. Before even we manage to immunize 30% of the world population, herd immunity will kick in and bring this epidemic to an end. The virus will make part of the seasonal flu vaccine and life will go back to normal again... one thing is sure, we have a very short memory!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LeislB

DarthBranMuffin said:


> This is such an interesting question.
> 
> Just had this discussion with Mrs. Chuck Norris Lungs last night where I used the Rabies Vaccine as an example: Took Louis Pasteur 15 days to develop the first dose and another 10 days of administering the dosages daily to have a young boy cured of rabies. 25 Days in 1885 to create a successful (yet rudimentary) vaccine. And for that simple reason I am not anti-vaccine, I am just not sure if the vaccines available are effective yet. But eventually I shall go for my shot.
> 
> What I am trying to get to is this: why with today's technology and biological advancements have we not found an effective cure/vaccine for these viruses? Or is there one already but it has not been given the green light to use yet because of someone having to sign a document and legally don't want to due to the possible repercussions from it? Why for a long period was there no COVID vaccine and within a month there are more than one already?
> 
> If we let the medical fundi's go ahead and do their "thing" we will be able to get a vaccine for every (currently) incurable virus that we face. But with the bureaucracy and red tape (and those that try and make a stronger virus to find a stronger cure should we ever get hit by such a virus) we'll always be at risk of mass extinction. Covid, like many of the other viruses mentioned by @Stranger has just shown us that even though we think we are in the clear, we can never be sure. Nothing is certain (except for death and taxes).
> 
> And just like we fight to stay alive and be stronger, so also does every virus (as shown in the various mutations of the listed viruses).
> 
> So for me, only time will tell if we'll beat this list. Some might be in my lifetime, some might never be beat. But the odds of us being wiped off the face of the earth by a virus is just as big as the odds we have of being hit by a meteor. Both are extinction level scenarios. Humans have skipped a couple of fundamental era's with the advancement of technology, we have gone beyond the point of asking "should we do it?" and we are pushing the envelope of our capabilities. Either that envelope is going to fail and we are going to fall to the wayside, or that envelope is going to hold until we reach the next climax in our existence.
> 
> But until we can find that balance and be able to control it, we are teetering toward the wayside more and more every day.
> 
> I am holding on to the hope of the words: If we can beat one, we can beat them all!


The problem with a virus is that it is an ever changing target. They change and adapt constantly. I have tons of customers doing virus research and they are master manipulators, the viruses, not the customers LOL! If they were constant it would be a lot easier to get them in the cross wires but this is unfortunately not the case. The same is true for multi-resistant bacteria. Just when you think you've got them they give you the middle finger!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Timwis said:


> But then there are a few pigs i just saw flying overhead!


But it's not in the middle of July yet.


----------



## RainstormZA

Timwis said:


> Who knows, but the way Covid-19 is doing the rounds i can see many more waves and many updates to the vaccine needed before we are even on top of just this one. The worry also is the world itself will be that much poorer due to the economic effect of Covid that itself could cost even more lives and have a massive impact on mental well being. Of course that could be solved if the world came together for once after Covid is under control, money is simply numbers on a computer driven as much by confidence in currencies as anything else, time to just recalibrate the worlds finances to take them back to pre covid and as this would be unprecedented event the opportunity should be taken to give poorer countries an added economic boost!


Ye India was hit hard.


----------



## Morix

I Don't believe in ALL this covid doodle. 
Used and manipulated to push their agendas.

I can go deeper, but not here. Anyhow, each to their own.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

There are a lot of lies surrounding the Covid virus, but the fact remains that it can kill and with great suffering. Only if you've seen someone close to you die of this will you understand how horrible this virus really is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Morix

zadiac said:


> There are a lot of lies surrounding the Covid virus, but the fact remains that it can kill and with great suffering. Only if you've seen someone close to you die of this will you understand how horrible this virus really is.


True, i think there is something out there, but its not nearly as bad as they make it. Even i have had covid where the smell and taste gets muted. That passed on its own. From what i have seen in my personal circle people testing "positive" and they are fine...untill they took the vax everything changed. 1 died after it, and another now have the blood clot issue.

Georgia stones is what's being implemented. One of the commands " keep humanity under 500 million"

But it goes very deep, if you wish to go down that rabbit whole alot will be revealed.
Its impossible to find mutual ground and agreement on this topic.

Stay safe.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Adephi

Morix said:


> True, i think there is something out there, but its not nearly as bad as they make it. Even i have had covid where the smell and taste gets muted. That passed on its own. From what i have seen in my personal circle people testing "positive" and they are fine...untill they took the vax everything changed. 1 died after it, and another now have the blood clot issue.
> 
> Georgia stones is what's being implemented. One of the commands " keep humanity under 500 million"
> 
> But it goes very deep, if you wish to go down that rabbit whole alot will be revealed.
> Its impossible to find mutual ground and agreement on this topic.
> 
> Stay safe.



I knew plenty of people who passed away from covid. Family, friends, family of friends and colleagues. All unvaxxed.

Most of my family, friends, neighbours and colleages have received the vaccine. And not a single long term side effect. Appart from the little niggle for a day or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I was having doubts regarding this whole pandemic thingy too…. Now that I went ahead and googled the stones sh@t, everythIng is clear! It’s all written there dude! Facts are facts!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Morix

Adephi said:


> I knew plenty of people who passed away from covid. Family, friends, family of friends and colleagues. All unvaxxed.
> 
> Most of my family, friends, neighbours and colleages have received the vaccine. And not a single long term side effect. Appart from the little niggle for a day or two.


Thats good news. Report back in 6 months wiyh yheir health updateds.


Grand Guru said:


> I was having doubts regarding this whole pandemic thingy too…. Now that I went ahead and googled the stones sh@t, everythIng is clear! It’s all written there dude! Facts are facts!
> 
> View attachment 242634


If u want to hear more what lies between these two eyes. 072 059 6901. I dont really want to discuss such a sensitive topic on here. ( don't want to make bad friends due to a plandemic.)


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Thanks, @Grand Guru .

If it's written down it must be true.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31

Grand Guru said:


> I was having doubts regarding this whole pandemic thingy too…. Now that I went ahead and googled the stones sh@t, everythIng is clear! It’s all written there dude! Facts are facts!
> 
> View attachment 242634

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Thanks for the offer @Morix but for my own sanity I'd rather not know more though... I have enough to deal with bro.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Morix

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks, @Grand Guru .
> 
> If it's written down it must be true.


2015 Bill Gates, in his conference meeting with the G7( people that run the globe) he states the following. " the earth is overpopulated and we are running out of resources. If we do a really good job in the future with vaccines and health care services, the global population number can be brought down" so lets take a look...

The same guy that said this 6 years ago, is now miraculously come up with a plan to save humanity, with a vaccine. wake up already. We are facing mass genocide/ holocaust.

People won't believe it because its to farfetched, sounds unreal. And thats exactly the abused point.

Im also done with the topic. Thanks for your response.

End.


----------



## Munro31

Morix said:


> True, i think there is something out there, but its not nearly as bad as they make it. Even i have had covid where the smell and taste gets muted. That passed on its own. From what i have seen in my personal circle people testing "positive" and they are fine...untill they took the vax everything changed. 1 died after it, and another now have the blood clot issue.
> 
> Georgia stones is what's being implemented. One of the commands " keep humanity under 500 million"
> 
> But it goes very deep, if you wish to go down that rabbit whole alot will be revealed.
> Its impossible to find mutual ground and agreement on this topic.
> 
> Stay safe.


We missed this mark by billions already, we are in kak!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Morix

Munro31 said:


> We missed this mark by billions already, we are in kak!


Revolation 13
This is where we are.


----------



## Grand Guru

Sh@t is getting real bro…

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks, @Grand Guru .
> 
> If it's written down it must be true.


And it’s written in stone ​

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Morix said:


> 2015 Bill Gates, in his conference meeting with the G7( people that run the globe) he states the following. " the earth is overpopulated and we are running out of resources. If we do a really good job in the future with vaccines and health care services, the global population number can be brought down" so lets take a look...
> 
> The same guy that said this 6 years ago, is now miraculously come up with a plan to save humanity, with a vaccine. wake up already. We are facing mass genocide/ holocaust.
> 
> People won't believe it because its to farfetched, sounds unreal. And thats exactly the abused point.
> 
> Im also done with the topic. Thanks for your response.
> 
> End.



Love how covidiots and auntie-waxxers can take things out of context to suit their own ignorant agenda.

On this forum we have some healthcare workers, spouses of healthcare workers, and families of victims that have experienced this pandemic on a whole different level than you have in the comfort of your lounge.

Telling us to "wake up" when we can't even get some some sleep is a bloody insult to every healthcare worker and everybody that lost somebody close to them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Disagree 1


----------



## KZOR

Adephi said:


> Love how covidiots and auntie-waxxers can take things out of context to suit their own ignorant agenda.



Actually made a post but deleted it. Rather decided to keep my mouth shut. 
Can just bow my head and remind myself that diversity is what spices up life.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix

Paul33 said:


> And it’s written in stone ​


People actually vandalized those stones due to the link about what is happening.


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> And it’s written in stone ​



Wonder if he know about the Mayan calendars? 2012 must have been stressful for him.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Not meant to be funny…

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Morix said:


> True, i think there is something out there, but its not nearly as bad as they make it. Even i have had covid where the smell and taste gets muted. That passed on its own. From what i have seen in my personal circle people testing "positive" and they are fine...untill they took the vax everything changed. 1 died after it, and another now have the blood clot issue.
> 
> Georgia stones is what's being implemented. One of the commands " keep humanity under 500 million"
> 
> But it goes very deep, if you wish to go down that rabbit whole alot will be revealed.
> Its impossible to find mutual ground and agreement on this topic.
> 
> Stay safe.



The vaccine didn't cause the death. Everyone who is alive now, but had the vaccine, will die after it. Obviously.

Blood clots - there is not a single medical treatment of any kind that does not have adverse events (side-effects).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> The vaccine didn't cause the death. Everyone who is alive now, but had the vaccine, will die after it. Obviously.
> 
> Blood clots - there is not a single medical treatment of any kind that does not have adverse events (side-effects).



Agree @Hooked , most women take medication with a much higher risk for blood clotting on a regular basis unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Morix

Hooked said:


> The vaccine didn't cause the death. Everyone who is alive now, but had the vaccine, will die after it. Obviously.
> 
> Blood clots - there is not a single medical treatment of any kind that does not have adverse events (side-effects).


Ill agree to that. Every drug has its side effects. And for those side effects there's a drug to counter it... And so the ball rolls. Its just a sad time for mankind.


----------



## Jengz

I don't have any agenda to push neither do I have ANY 'SIDE' that I agree with fully, but the worst thing about difficulty, is it divides people. It makes people feel obliged to express themselves at the expense of others because ultimately what WE know IS correct right? And everyone or everything else is a bunch of crap. When life is good everyone can be friends and committed to one another but let a challenge come and the world divides and the challenges get worse. Whatever it is, everyone just needs to stay safe and stick to what makes them happy and makes them feel protected.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP

Jengz said:


> I don't have any agenda to push neither do I have ANY 'SIDE' that I agree with fully, but the worst thing about difficulty, is it divides people. It makes people feel obliged to express themselves at the expense of others because ultimately what WE know IS correct right? And everyone or everything else is a bunch of crap. When life is good everyone can be friends and committed to one another but let a challenge come and the world divides and the challenges get worse. Whatever it is, everyone just needs to stay safe and stick to what makes them happy and makes them feel protected.


Well said.

My list of "don't go there in a discussion" has now expanded to 3.
Politics 
Religion
Covid 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Morix said:


> Ill agree to that. Every drug has its side effects. And for those side effects there's a drug to counter it... And so the ball rolls. Its just a sad time for mankind.


 
On the contrary, it's a fortunate time for mankind to have pharmaceuticals available to help overcome medical problems.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

